# Looking for a new project...



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've never been one to go out to the range, and get my kicks from pulling sub MOA groups until now... I have always had hunting guns, and I did what I could with them. The other day I had the opportunity to take out a match rifle. An older winchester bolt action 22 LR with the free floating barrel and a Nikon 3x-9x. I put 14 shots in a 1" group, and all 14 of them went through 8 bullet holes. There was something about shooting a highly precise gun that really got me going. So moderating this forum, I get to see what a lot of peoples opinions are, and from that, at the top of my list right now is Savage. I know ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about target rifles, and what makes a target rifle good, I know it has to have a good trigger, a free floating barrel, and that's about it. Can you guys dish out some info on what might be a good gun, even if it's not savage, that is under a grand. I'm looking at either a 22-250, or a 308. I know what I'm asking is broad, so any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There is way too much to type it out.

http://www.6mmbr.com/index.html
http://www.nationalmatch.us/
http://www.long-range.com/

These three pages will tell you all you need to know. The information you want will probably be easier to find on the 6mmbr page since all this group does is look for that small one hole.

I would go for the 308. It would be easier on the tube than the 22-250. You could load down the 22-250 to lower specs but then you might as well get a 223.

When someone sneezes, God says Chuck Bless you.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I use to have a .308...the point is I use to. I got realy frustrated with it and the fact (the gun I had) was very inaccurate. Now I have a .300 and just got a .25-06 that I will be playing with for the rest of the summer. I know alot of people use the 22-250 for yots and varmints, though a .223 is still your most popular gun out there and rounds are easy to come by.

The thing I did like about the .308 was the recoil was not bad and it did have good range to it, but the gun I had was a pos so dont let my bad experiance with it hinder you.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Does anybody have anything to say about howa?


----------



## hunter285 (Jul 15, 2006)

i know this may not be the right forum for this question but i need to know a good air rifle gun for shooting small game (squirrel) but i have a limt with 50-75$ so plz help me find a decent gun preferably a break barrel??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Never owned a Howa but everyone one I do know that has one claims they are tack drivers and very reliable. At one time or another and maybe still so, Howa had made rifles for Mossberg, Smith & Wessen, and Weatherby Vanguard so a lot of people are shooting them and probable don't even know it.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

First things first- the majority of the factory offerings with heavy barrels are really not target rifles, but are varmint rifles. A couple that kind of fit the billing of target rifles are the Remington XR-100 single shot and the Savage model 12 long range precision varminter. This is not to say that many of the other heavy barreled offerings can't be very accurate and provide many hours of enjoyment. The #1 reason that none of these rifles a truely a "target" rifle is the chamber specs. All of these factory rifles accept standard factory ammo, something that true target rifles with minimum specs chambers that have "tight neck" dimensions won't. 
Many of the rifles offered by Remington, Savage, Howa, and Ruger will shoot some pretty good groups with a little tweaking here and there.
The next most important part of the quest for accuracy is OPTICS. You can't shoot small groups if you can't see the small details on the target. Windflags and paying attention to what they are showing you will also shrink your groups. Your quest for accuracy can be a great ride- enjoy. I would start with a 223 or 22-250 for the simple reason you don't need the recoil of a 308 while beginning your journey.


----------

